# Hello from Western Nebraska



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Is this the Shizel?


----------



## drichards (Feb 1, 2014)

Is this the Shizel?[/QUOTE]


Yes, that is the Shizel. 

Thanks,

Don


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Don!


----------



## NE Beekeeper (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello Don,

I used to keep bees in Cherry and Hooker counties. I wanted to stretch out your way to take advantage of the clover north of there. There were some some pretty impressive blooms in the valley as well. Hope to hear more about your work, welcome aboard.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I had bees when I lived in Mitchell, NE. Scottsbluff county's valley protects it somewhat, but some winters were still pretty cold and windy... colder even than here in Southeastern Nebraska... Back in the 80's it was -40 F two different winters and one of them it was that everynight for a month and a half... Thanks to global warming, it probably doesn't do that very often anymore. Just -20 F or so maybe?


----------



## drichards (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes, there is some terrific clover flows around here. Thanks for the welcome. Lets stay in touch. I have some ideas that may be of interest.
Thanks, 
Don


----------



## drichards (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome. I am looking forward to learning from everyone's experience. 

Don


----------



## drichards (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks! This looks like the site to be at to learn about bees. Don


----------

